# High Court Has Suspended PMDC Notification



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

High Court has suspended PMDC ruling ,private colleges are now allowed to carry on with admissions


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you please write your source?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

What when?


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have looked everywhere there is no such news anywhere, not sure where you got this from. Could you please link us to the source?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Daud12345 said:


> I have looked everywhere there is no such news anywhere, not sure where you got this from. Could you please link us to the source?


C42 news

- - - Updated - - -

Also high court has asked PMDC to report on 27th November, but I think it was obvious how can you stop admissions at the last minute, may be they should organise it for next year batch


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you post a link to the article?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> Can you post a link to the article?


Don't have a link it was on dunya news aswel, if you tune Into it they may repeat it again ,


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

It is a bit weird that there is no reporting on it on the website or at least I couldn't find it: City42 Lahore - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos from Lahore and also there are no articles on it otherwise even though it is a major decision and should have been all over the news.

- - - Updated - - -

actually there is this link: http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/360688-LHC-approves-admissions-in-private-medical-college , just found it now

- - - Updated - - -

But nothing on what will happen with the other changes suggested such as the foreign seats one etc


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Daud12345 said:


> It is a bit weird that there is no reporting on it on the website or at least I couldn't find it: City42 Lahore - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos from Lahore and also there are no articles on it otherwise even though it is a major decision and should have been all over the news.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


If they have suspended PMDC ruling that means everything should go back to what it was before the ruling including any changes made to foreign seats, atleast that's what I think.


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

Everything will go back to the way it was, AND CMH will consider SAT 2 scores now along with UHS and NUMS entry tests


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hurray!!!


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Now what the **** am I supposed to do? 
I didn't pay for lmdc since everyone told me Pmdc was going to win this one and submitting the fee will be risky since they won't refund it forun se aur me itna afford krta nai ho ke do do jagha paisay do

Ajeeb mazak bana deya hai bc
Ab kya hoga agay?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mera lmdc ki first list me agaya tha
I didn't pay 
Ab lists dobara se lageingi ya phir bas jo paisay de chuke unka ho gaya hai?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

And if anyone knows ke kisi medical college ki abi bi dates rehti ho apply krne ki? BDS ke leye to let me know yar


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

balaj123 said:


> Mera lmdc ki first list me agaya tha
> I didn't pay
> Ab lists dobara se lageingi ya phir bas jo paisay de chuke unka ho gaya hai?


You should contact lmdc first thing on Monday and explain your situation may be they can help you , did you apply in any other college?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

If LHC rejected it then PMDC can take it up in the supreme court. So theres another hearing on the 28th. Which means it's all up in the air again.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

CMH has to accept SAT 2 now. For sure


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

I never applied to lmdc because i applied through UHS. What should i do?


----------



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

There was a lot of confusion this year therefore these laws will be implied from next year onwards.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yaar mene fmh and cmh kia hai apply
Fmh ki first list me nai aya my aggregate is 79.7% with Mcat and 81 with nums
Bds local pe apply kia hai
Help pe me out yaar


----------



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Mera lmdc ki first list me agaya tha
> I didn't pay
> Ab lists dobara se lageingi ya phir bas jo paisay de chuke unka ho gaya hai?


People are still getting calls from imdc. Go to IMDC yourself and I think your issue will be sorted out.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lmdc not imdc :/


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> If LHC rejected it then PMDC can take it up in the supreme court. So theres another hearing on the 28th. Which means it's all up in the air again.


The policy was suspended and PM&DC will be summoned on 27th for a sound scolding it seems.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Even I applied to all colleges except a few through UHS  They should atleast extend their deadline.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

**** this government


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Exactly ab universities ko extend krni chaye date apply krne ki


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Exactly ab universities ko extend krni chaye date apply krne ki





balaj123 said:


> **** this government





rafiaqureshi said:


> Even I applied to all colleges except a few through UHS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did extend it into start of November but they are saying to blame the government for this mess.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Mera lmdc ki first list me agaya tha
> I didn't pay
> Ab lists dobara se lageingi ya phir bas jo paisay de chuke unka ho gaya hai?


What on Earth? Do you have a link for LMDC's 1st merit list for MBBS? They don't have it on their site where did you see it? 😐


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

SO THIS MEAN CENTRAL INDUCTION POLICY IS GONEE?! FOR REAL? OMG YAYYY. But now what about admissions? Merit list for shalamar isnt even up yet.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Doctech said:


> balaj123 said:
> 
> 
> > Mera lmdc ki first list me agaya tha
> ...


I got a call from Lmdc tab start of nov ke apka first list me naam agaya hai two days me submit krayee fee


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

FutureDr. said:


> SO THIS MEAN CENTRAL INDUCTION POLICY IS GONEE?! FOR REAL? OMG YAYYY. But now what about admissions? Merit list for shalamar isnt even up yet.


I think as the high court ruling came today , things will be clearer on Monday, and colleges will put up their merit lists


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

I am going to kill of all of them. They told me to apply through uhs. Ek din he extend karlein.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Rafaykhann said:


> I am going to kill of all of them. They told me to apply through uhs. Ek din he extend karlein.


I think morally they have an obligation to extend dates

- - - Updated - - -



balaj123 said:


> I got a call from Lmdc tab start of nov ke apka first list me naam agaya hai two days me submit krayee fee


I'm sure they will try to accommodate you , in the worst case scenario do check out Akhtar Saeed Medical college ,it's an A category (category given by PMDC) on their website it says admissions through UHS which means they aren't done with admissions , their merit is also high but I'm sure you can get in, also wait for your FMH and CMH list , last year CMH was around 80


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I visited akhtar saeed on 7th 
They said apply krne ka time chale gaya hai
Ab uhs ke through apply kre
There closing merit for bds was 79% 
Idk yaar


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Any idea sharif ki lst date kya aur closing bds ka kya merit waha?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

"morally"
Lolz


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Many colleges' deadlines passed during this pmdc-private colleges war and we didn't apply directly to them cause we were applying through UHS. If this isn't govt's fault then whose is it?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

I didn't apply to IMDC directly but did it through SZABMU because that was what we were supposed to do. And now IMDC is calling candidates for interviews WHAT ARE WE SUPPOSED TO DO??


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

same problem  I didnt submit fee in FMH cos everyone told me to follow uhs


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> I didn't apply to IMDC directly but did it through SZABMU because that was what we were supposed to do. And now IMDC is calling candidates for interviews WHAT ARE WE SUPPOSED TO DO??


That's what I've done as well. No idea what's happening now. We're doomed.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Doctech said:


> That's what I've done as well. No idea what's happening now. We're doomed.


I think there will be many students in the same situation , colleges will have to extend deadlines or even take fresh applications, it will be clearer on Monday


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

But many colleges have already called other students and asked for fees. Many of the colleges had actually said that admission would proceed regardless of what PMDC said. The only colleges that were stalling were CMH etc. The others said clearly that they didn't give a damn and now they are saying that they don't care. That the government is to blame. Though good luck and I am sure they will try to do something for you guys maybe?


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

SAMEE. :sob::sob::sob:


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lets hope for once they think about the students rather than money and focusing on who wins amongst them. 
Seriously we all have been through enough already 
I don't want a gap year :sob:


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Lets hope for once they think about the students rather than money and focusing on who wins amongst them.
> Seriously we all have been through enough already
> I don't want a gap year :sob:


PMCA won man. PM&DC has been suspended and power has been semi-handed over to PMCA. PM&DC will appear on 27th November in court and will undergo investigation for misconduct. It's all over the news. Especially Dunya and PTV(who is supporting the damn government like always:joy


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Im just asking ab hogaaa kyaaaaaa
Kasee admissions hongeee
Itne students ne apni seats drop ki aur uhs se apply kia hai what about themm???


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

LMDC is calling kids for submitting fee? They didnt call me and my merit is 83.7 (


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

That is why I went through both. Don't worry. They will sort something out. Call them on Monday.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

hmalik said:


> I think there will be many students in the same situation , colleges will have to extend deadlines or even take fresh applications, it will be clearer on Monday


 this is the only hope we're holding onto.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

I personally think that admissions will be carried out like last year this year but no way punjab govt will give up on this policy this easily, even if high court has given a stay on this. The matter is far from closed, think they will reach a compromise under which the rules will be implemented from next year onwards.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

The medical colleges are having a meeting tomorrow to discuss the schedule of classes and admissions. Let's hope everything is in our favor.


----------



## Dr.Dream (Nov 12, 2016)

*Pmd Vs PMCA*

Hy Guys I Just Wanted To That Will Pmdc New POlicy Will be Apllied IN Sindh Private Medical Colleges Like Hamdard University And Isra Hyderabad.
Further More Will Private Medical Colleges In Punjab Take Donations To Admit After Pmdc New Policy?
What Will Be Least Merit To Get Admission?
Plzz Help


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> The medical colleges are having a meeting tomorrow to discuss the schedule of classes and admissions. Let's hope everything is in our favor.


How do you know this?


----------



## Dr.Dream (Nov 12, 2016)

Will This POlicy apply in punjab next year and What about Sindh Private Medical Colleges? Future Doctor???

- - - Updated - - -

Pmdc New Central Policy Kiya Sindh Mein Bi Aplly Hogi? Help Out ME Guys


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.Dream said:


> Will This POlicy apply in punjab next year and What about Sindh Private Medical Colleges? Future Doctor???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pmdc New Central Policy Kiya Sindh Mein Bi Aplly Hogi? Help Out ME Guys


If its not applicable in Punjab then obviously won't happen in Sindh as well. I cannot tell what happens next year. Maybe it will, maybe it wont. You shouldnt worry about next year yet.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Daud12345 said:


> I personally think that admissions will be carried out like last year this year but no way punjab govt will give up on this policy this easily, even if high court has given a stay on this. The matter is far from closed, think they will reach a compromise under which the rules will be implemented from next year onwards.


That is what is to be discussed after the 27th hearing.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

So this means that colleges can put up lists as soon as possible or after 27th?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> So this means that colleges can put up lists as soon as possible or after 27th?


Colleges are allowed to proceed now. They have been given the go signal for this year. Wether this policy is to be applied, and which section are to be applied and which to be rejected, from next year or later, is to be discussed at an undisclosed date after the sound thrashing PM&DC is about to receive on the 27th. They have been suspended (temporarily terminated), their structure is to be revised and the reason for the quiet announcement in 11 July followed by a silent observation till their sudden deadline approach IN THE MIDDLE OF ADMISSIONS is to be investigated. Some are saying that they will be in power enough to be giving the roll numbers and recognition to the new students and receiving final candidate lists. That is true but they do not have power to influence the policy or assert it till after the 27th hearing. 


Source: Various News Channels and Randomly Popping Articles.


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

Doctech said:


> balaj123 said:
> 
> 
> > Mera lmdc ki first list me agaya tha
> ...


 Same question ?As far as i know Unki merit list tou ubi ayi hi nae


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

they never posted one in the first place, just called students thats all.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> they never posted one in the first place, just called students thats all.


Yup. Like IMDC


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

LMDC didn't give me a call. What is the merit of the kids it did call?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> LMDC didn't give me a call. What is the merit of the kids it did call?


Who knows? But they can tell you what you have to do. And about the merit. Many kids got confused due to PM&DC's foolishness


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh no that isn't a problem. I applied agess ago every where. I was upset about PMDCs policy because it meant I wasted my money and also it sucked generally.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Oh no that isn't a problem. I applied agess ago every where. I was upset about PMDCs policy because it meant I wasted my money and also it sucked generally.


Many didn't even bother to apply.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no that isn't a problem. I applied agess ago every where. I was upset about PMDCs policy because it meant I wasted my money and also it sucked generally.
> ...


I honestly can't believe that! Many kids did. My friends have. I saw many people when I went to apply in October


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Many kids thought that the form they ticked was all they needed. And many applied but left the Fee vouchers in the middle because PM&DC.


----------

